# 80 yards!!!



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

I shot 70 yards yesterday for the first time on a 22 inch by 22 inch target butt and I was pleased that I hit it with all 3 arrows. 

Fairly big group but, I hit it. It does a lot for confidence. 

I am looking forward to trying field for the first time in over 25 years.(I am only 32 LOL)


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

First of all...don't let it freak you out. 80 yards is just another distance...another sight setting...etc, etc, etc. At most, you will shoot two arrows at that distance in a round. No big deal. Relax...aim steady...and let 'em fly. 

Good luck shooting Field this year. Hope you enjoy the challenge.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

spicman said:


> first off the furthest i`ve shot until today was 60 yrds. but, i`m goin to try some field this year. so, i figure i better see if the ol` sight will adjust down to 80 yrds. i`m pulling 59 lbs at 28in draw shooting fatboys , weighing in at 357grns. well, the cbe 3dxl was all the way down, but it made it. that spot looked awfully small!!! i need to do more 80 yrd practice. that sure makes 40 and 50yrds look a lot closer.
> i`ve shot 3d mostly. but started shooting indoor 5 spot last year. i figure i might as well try field looks to be a hoot. :shade:


*
If I can do it pulling 34 lbs.....you sure can......now go pull on your "Big Boy Britches" and get out there!!!!! 

Good Luck!!...and report back here soon!*


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> First of all...don't let it freak you out. 80 yards is just another distance...another sight setting...etc, etc, etc. At most, you will shoot two arrows at that distance in a round. No big deal. Relax...aim steady...and let 'em fly.
> 
> Good luck shooting Field this year. Hope you enjoy the challenge.


VERY WELL said Jerry 

The 80 is intimidating for a lot of people.....not really sure why. That target is HUGE  It's actually my favorite target on a field range. I wish that there was a 70 & 80 yard target on each half. Get rid of both Walk Ups and make one a 70 and the other an 80 and I would be in heaven


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

what kind of scores are you guys and gal averaging ? 

ms got lucky what weight arrow do you shoot at 34 lbs?

thanks guys and gal


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I usually shoot in the mid 520s....

well I did anyway.....Hornet has been reborn


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

spicman said:


> what kind of scores are you guys and gal averaging ?
> 
> ms got lucky what weight arrow do you shoot at 34 lbs?
> 
> thanks guys and gal



*You can call me just Lucky :wink:......

Scores....welllll nothing to brag about except I do make some pretty amazing shots sometimes....

Arrows...?? weight????.....ahhhhhhh they are black...:grin: ....and ummm....skinny....and they got 3 little vanes and I think someone said 90gr. points and they are about 25 inches long....

Surprisingly....I think I shoot better on the 80 than the 40 & 50 yarder....*


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Surprisingly....I think I shoot better on the 80 than the 40 & 50 yarder....*


I can confirm this


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the sight picture you have at 80yds is the same as the one you have at 20ft

only 2 arrows on 80 and 2 on 70 during the whole round........dunno why everyone gets wierded out and i have no idea why the foam heads think their bows cant shoot that far.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> and i have no idea why the foam heads think their bows cant shoot that far.


:chortle: I have noticed that.....

my 48 lb recurve will make the 80...no me hitting the target with it is another story


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Arrows...?? weight????.....ahhhhhhh they are black...:grin: ....and ummm....skinny....and they got 3 little vanes and I think someone said 90gr. points and they are about 25 inches long....*


Man is that a typical woman comment!  The tires are black and round, the windows are clear, the key goes here and I put gas in this little door back here! 

Yea, yea, I know Ms. Lucky! I am already on my way to stand in the corner! :shade:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> and i have no idea why the foam heads think their bows cant shoot that far.


I "used" to have issues getting more than 60 yards! :mg: I think it is the "line of sight closer to arrow line of flight" thinking. I used to have a high anchor (lower peep height), so max yardage was severely limited!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

heilman181 said:


> Man is that a typical woman comment!  The tires are black and round, the windows are clear, the key goes here and I put gas in this little door back here!
> 
> Yea, yea, I know Ms. Lucky! I am already on my way to stand in the corner! :shade:


Speaking of the opposite sex....I think this link fits is appropriate 

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/4509412/12081820

and for the record....I have been in the car with Lucky and she wouldn't is a good driver :wink:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Speaking of the opposite sex....I think this link fits is appropriate
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/watch/4509412/12081820


Good thing you are a "hornet" - you can get away with kicking the bees nest! That is hilarious! :thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I usually shoot in the mid 520s....
> 
> well I did anyway.....Hornet has been reborn


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


>



Just remember I set you down without being reborn


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

heilman181 said:


> Man is that a typical woman comment!  The tires are black and round, the windows are clear, the key goes here and I put gas in this little door back here!
> 
> Yea, yea, I know Ms. Lucky! I am already on my way to stand in the corner! :shade:


*ASSUME THE POSITION.............:brick:*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Speaking of the opposite sex....I think this link fits is appropriate
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/watch/4509412/12081820
> 
> and for the record....I have been in the car with Lucky and she is ....THE BEST DRIVER IN THE WORLD.... :wink:


*Why Thank You BUZzzzBoy.....and for the record....those were all guys wearing wigs....*
.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just remember I set you down without being reborn


Well I hate to but I do have to give you that. Although that was my first shoot in over ten years and my first ever field shoot. No excuses though, you did in fact sit me down. But even a blind squirrel finds the acorn once in a while. 

Funny thing is though that I'm still taller than you when I'm sitting down as when you're standing on your tippy toes. :shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> VERY WELL said Jerry
> 
> The 80 is intimidating for a lot of people.....not really sure why. That target is HUGE  It's actually my favorite target on a field range. I wish that there was a 70 & 80 yard target on each half. Get rid of both Walk Ups and make one a 70 and the other an 80 and I would be in heaven


 I agree, except I would keep the walk-up and drop the 15 yard target. I can't seem to get away from the 15 without trashing an arrow or 2.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

spicman said:


> what kind of scores are you guys and gal averaging ?
> 
> ms got lucky what weight arrow do you shoot at 34 lbs?
> 
> thanks guys and gal


 I average in the 528 range. I shot a 531 twice last year, and my goal this year is to "intrude into the 540 territory. 
The better I get at this archery stuff, the more my golf suffers. 
I started shooting alot more last year and my golf handicap went from 13-14 to 18-19.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> VERY WELL said Jerry
> 
> The 80 is intimidating for a lot of people.....not really sure why. That target is HUGE  It's actually my favorite target on a field range. I wish that there was a 70 & 80 yard target on each half. Get rid of both Walk Ups and make one a 70 and the other an 80 and I would be in heaven


Thanks. Now...all I gotta do is practice what I preach......:wink:

What *REALLY* drives me nuts on the 80 yard walk-up is missing that big fat dot at 50 yards!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I agree, except I would keep the walk-up and drop the 15 yard target. I can't seem to get away from the 15 without trashing an arrow or 2.


No way...that's an easy 20 points....I think I busted one nock on that target and tore one vane on that target in the past 2 years....ya gotta learn how to aim off your arrows. :wink: 

You don't get extra points for shooting them all dead center. Use the entire X


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

spicman said:


> first off the furthest i`ve shot until today was 60 yrds. but, i`m goin to try some field this year. so, i figure i better see if the ol` sight will adjust down to 80 yrds. i`m pulling 59 lbs at 28in draw shooting fatboys , weighing in at 357grns. well, the cbe 3dxl was all the way down, but it made it. that spot looked awfully small!!! i need to do more 80 yrd practice. that sure makes 40 and 50yrds look a lot closer.
> i`ve shot 3d mostly. but started shooting indoor 5 spot last year. i figure i might as well try field looks to be a hoot. :shade:



That's what I shot with all year last year. It's what I had. My Fatboys were a little lighter than that but they are more than capable of doing the job. Just watch out on the 15 yarder. It's REALLY easy to kill a few arrows and a decent score with Fatboys, not that I know.:embara:




spicman said:


> what kind of scores are you guys and gal averaging ?
> 
> ms got lucky what weight arrow do you shoot at 34 lbs?
> 
> thanks guys and gal


The only full round I shot last year was a 533. Shot several halves, usually in the 260'ssomewhere. Never quite got to 270, but oh so close.

This year I hope to be different. Found a GREAT deal on a Conquest 3 and some Nanos. Looking forward to shooting a Field round in 2 weeks just to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> No way...that's an easy 20 points....I think I busted one nock on that target and tore one vane on that target in the past 2 years....ya gotta learn how to aim off your arrows. :wink:
> 
> You don't get extra points for shooting them all dead center. Use the entire X


 Shooting fixed pins and 50 year old eyes are a crap shoot at times even at the shorter distances. Perhaps with one of those new fangled type lenses I could be more aware of the whole x ring, but that would put me in a different shooting class.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*she said foam head!!*



rock monkey said:


> the sight picture you have at 80yds is the same as the one you have at 20ft
> 
> only 2 arrows on 80 and 2 on 70 during the whole round........dunno why everyone gets wierded out and i have no idea why the foam heads think their bows cant shoot that far.


 Thats funny, new to this site and looking at doing some field shoots this year. 80 yrd with hunting arrow no problem I have shot further for fun of it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

wyoming4x4 said:


> Thats funny, new to this site and looking at doing some field shoots this year. 80 yrd with hunting arrow no problem I have shot further for fun of it.


Welcome to AT and the Field forum - it gets kinda wild in here some times, but it's a "good wild". :darkbeer:


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> Shooting fixed pins and 50 year old eyes are a crap shoot at times even at the shorter distances. Perhaps with one of those new fangled type lenses I could be more aware of the whole x ring, but that would put me in a different shooting class.


i understand. i`m getting ever closer to the big 5-0. i guess that`s why they have a senior class.


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You can call me just Lucky :wink:......
> 
> Scores....welllll nothing to brag about except I do make some pretty amazing shots sometimes....
> 
> ...


ms lucky... i think i work with your sister!!!! 

or maybe i`m married to her!!!!

or maybe all girls treat me bad!!!

thanks for your support:darkbeer:


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> the sight picture you have at 80yds is the same as the one you have at 20ft
> 
> only 2 arrows on 80 and 2 on 70 during the whole round........dunno why everyone gets wierded out and i have no idea why the foam heads think their bows cant shoot that far.


foam head..... first time for everything i guess. oh well, i`ve been called worse!!

anyway... what do you average on a round?

by the way what`s a perfect score? i think 560.is that correct?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

spicman said:


> i understand. i`m getting ever closer to the big 5-0. i guess that`s why they have a senior class.


 I hope you arrive gently, with not much damage. :shade:

I know some people that hit that mark kicking and screaming and the only thing it got them was sore and sorry, especially when stuff started falling off! :mg:

I guess the senior class is my next step, but I like mixing it up with the younger ones from time to time. They keep me motivated to be my best.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

spicman said:


> foam head..... first time for everything i guess. oh well, i`ve been called worse!!
> 
> anyway... what do you average on a round?
> 
> by the way what`s a perfect score? i think 560.is that correct?


You are correct....a 560 is a perfect score.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the old guy group doesnt start till 55 in the nfaa

i avg around 530ish when i can shoot a field round. not many field courses up here on the north coast anymore. my club is trying to get the field game goin again with a 10 target international rd course. it's a little faster because 3 and a half hours is just too much time to spend shootin 112 arrows.

on the american round, i avg around 590ish


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

spicman said:


> ms lucky... i think i work with your sister!!!!
> 
> or maybe i`m married to her!!!!
> 
> ...


*Noww Honey.....

My thoughts are..."Don't go getting all technical" otherwise you will never get out in the field.....just keep it simple and 1-800 Moose at LAS on speed dial...:wink:

OK...now go to the store and pick up a bouquet of flowers for your wife.....

"Treat her like a Queen and you'll be treated like a King"....especially when it comes to taking off to go shoot your bow.....better yet...get her a bow to shoot with you....*
.


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Noww Honey.....
> 
> My thoughts are..."Don't go getting all technical" otherwise you will never get out in the field.....just keep it simple and 1-800 Moose at LAS on speed dial...:wink:
> 
> ...


good advise lucky........but shes not getting a bow. i`ve done tried, no go!!

that`s o.k. she would probably out shoot me anyway


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *. . ."Don't go getting all technical" otherwise you will never get out in the field.....*
> .


Lucky- I like how you think.

When people start into all this "adjusting 1 click on the sights here for this 1/2° cut and back again 'cause one was just too much". . .meh. The human body is not a machine. No two draws are exactly identically the same- not with anybody- not Ragsdale, not Cousins none of them. The most we can hope for is to be consistant- and then to improve. 

When I started looking at it as an art and less of a science. . .then it became a whole lot more fun- and oddly enough- my scores improved.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

3.5 hours is too long to shoot 112 arrows? Geeze 3-D's take longer than that to shoot maybe 40 arrows.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Spotshooter2 said:


> 3.5 hours is too long to shoot 112 arrows? Geeze 3-D's take longer than that to shoot maybe 40 arrows.


i guess......i just fling a few on a couple of the club's more important petting zoo shoot days, but i much prefer the field stuff


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I got a kick out of reading about you folks and the 80 yard shot. Try it Barebow Recurve sometime. The bale looks small when it's between the point of the arrow and the front of the shelf. (smile)

Dave


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

I used to fear 70 and 80 yd shots, I know their only another distance but when in my group I just didn't want to stink. I over thought it and that alone made it allot harder then it was. 
So one day I went to a fita shoot starting out at 90 meters. Well after that shoot I never again feared 80 yds again. If you ever get a chance to try it.....DO


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I have noticed that.....
> 
> my 48 lb recurve will make the 80...no me hitting the target with it is another story


Well i got a 25#er that will toss an arrow that far also. 2413s with 4 inch feathers and a 125Gr tip, no problem.:mg: AC


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*field*

not that this is the right place but got to shoot a field course yesterday just for fun and to see what it was like, loved it, only had a pin set for 50yds, but sure made the proper kentucky windage adjustments to make it work and had a blast, now i can't wait to actually shoot one for real.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

crem72 said:


> not that this is the right place but got to shoot a field course yesterday just for fun and to see what it was like, loved it, only had a pin set for 50yds, but sure made the proper kentucky windage adjustments to make it work and had a blast, now i can't wait to actually shoot one for real.


*I kinda started out the same way....I was only pulling 28lbs. when I went down to this little ole' tournament in Australia ....it was my first field attempt....:grin:

Now I was fine out to 60 yards...then it got tricky...since I couldn't adjust my scope anymore because of arrow fletching contact....I started using the top of my scope housing as my 65 yard sight....my 70 was aim for the top of the target bale and 80 was pick a limb in the tree behind the bale and aim for it........... *


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

My first was the Hill, 2 years ago.. pinned to 60, never shot beyond that before.. :lol: A bit skeery at first, but after 14, I wanted more.. :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Yup and all you sophmore newbees have been hanging around ever since.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Yup and all you sophmore newbees have been hanging around ever since.


Not only hanging around, but hopefully gaining ground as well. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Yup and all you sophmore newbees have been hanging around ever since.


Hey, I resemble that remark!! My first round was DCWC last year. Now I have a bow and arrows dedicated for Field.



pragmatic_lee said:


> Not only hanging around, but hopefully gaining ground as well. :shade:


+1 on that!!



Now as far as the 80. I've never done better than 18 but I also have never had a setup and marks that I trusted out that far. I am definitely going to make sure I have a good mark for it this year.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Yup and all you sophmore newbees have been hanging around ever since.


I'm a Jr now... beginning season 3.. :nyah:  :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm a Jr now... beginning season 3.. :nyah:  :darkbeer:


Got any thoughts on who you're going to invite to the Junior/Senior prom?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Got any thoughts on who you're going to invite to the Junior/Senior prom?


Yea, Laura.. think she'll accept? :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, Laura.. think she'll accept? :noidea:


Wait.. she's a chewy, but.. shoot spots.. so, is that acceptable? :set1_thinking:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wait.. she's a chewy, but.. shoot spots.. so, is that acceptable? :set1_thinking:


I've seen you and I've seen pix of Laura - I think you have a better chance of shooting a 560 in your junior year. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wait.. she's a chewy, but.. shoot spots.. so, is that acceptable? :set1_thinking:


If you show up with her on your arm I don't think anybody is gonna complain about being a chewy.

But that's just me.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've seen you and I've seen pix of Laura - I think you have a better chance of shooting a 560 in your junior year. :shade:


That'll work too... :tongue:


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*sights*

well I have went about making some purchases this week that will hopefully help me in this new venture, got a martin scepter 4, and a sword trident with the pins, now i just have to find more than one or two field events to shoot around iowa so the wife doesnt strangle me for getting set up to play a game that i only do once or twice....LOL...., 80 sure I had to use the limbs in the tree for an aiming reference too, really i just closed my eyes and hoped for the best


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

My wife use to hit it with a 25 lb recurve bow at her draw and 1416 aluminum arrow and a double hole peep back we were younger with fingers. I shot in the 520 to 530 pro finger when I was a little younger. I won a Midwestern once as a NFFA PRO FSL shooting In the mid 530's both days and a clean animal round with fingers the last day. I can't aver remember shooting field with my release. I can remember shooting a 20 on the 80 walk up and the next target was the bird shoot and 18 ing it at a big field shoot. Chad I was from IA at the time and if you ask around some one will remember me. If you ask the old guys any way. I shoot every field course in Ia,


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bowdon said:


> My wife use to hit it with a 25 lb recurve bow at her draw and 1416 aluminum arrow and a double hole peep back we were younger with fingers. I shot in the 520 to 530 pro finger when I was a little younger. I won a Midwestern once as a NFFA PRO FSL shooting In the mid 530's both days and a clean animal round with fingers the last day. I can't aver remember shooting field with my release. I can remember shooting a 20 on the 80 walk up and the next target was the bird shoot and 18 ing it at a big field shoot. Chad I was from IA at the time and if you ask around some one will remember me. If you ask the old guys any way. I shoot every field course in Ia,


That'll live a "virtual" red mark. :shade:

Order of precedence when shooting Field
1) Go home with the same number of arrows you came with
2) Score every arrow
3) Don't take the birdie target for granted.


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*the 80*

well in truth, the 80 doesn't scare me, just want to have fun and not lose any arrows because I miss, if i break one or have it broken for me then that is part of the game, but when i miss the target or just shank one and it goes who knows where they like to disappear to, they are great at hiding in the short grass....lol...it is frustrating, should not get upset about it should just correct the mistake, well that is what i keep telling myself, don't always take my own advice, anyway enough rambling, i enjoy shooting archery and want to do as many things as i can, and i appreciate all the advice and help that everyone has provided, hope to meet some of you in person in the near future at some of the upcoming events, I will be the one with the puzzeled look on my face trying to figure out what just happened...LOL.... 
Thanks again


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

crem72 said:


> well in truth, the 80 doesn't scare me, just want to have fun and not lose any arrows because I miss, if i break one or have it broken for me then that is part of the game, but when i miss the target *or just shank one* and it goes who knows where they like to disappear to, they are great at hiding in the short grass....lol...it is frustrating, should not get upset about it should just correct the mistake, well that is what i keep telling myself, don't always take my own advice, anyway enough rambling, i enjoy shooting archery and want to do as many things as i can, and i appreciate all the advice and help that everyone has provided, hope to meet some of you in person in the near future at some of the upcoming events, I will be the one with the puzzeled look on my face trying to figure out what just happened...LOL....
> Thanks again


Just wait till you shank one at 40 yards when shooting a 600 round and it sticks "permanently" in the target frame. It's not like you can walk on to the next target and hope no one else sees it. I did that last fall and it seems that one of the guys I was shooting with found the need to not only draw a big line on the target bail pointing to it with my name beside it, but to also hang a leafy branch on it so there was no way anyone could miss it.

Of course it could be even worse - your shooting partners might "indicate your shank" AND post a pix of it here on AT.









Sorry Sticky, but it just seemed to fit in here.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I get a kick out of that[sticky was here] every time I go around the course on the "hill". 
I have left a few arrows hidden in the trees on the Cumberland range. Been shooting there for 29 years now, and still look forward to every round I can shoot.[love that 80 yard down hill on the back half].


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just wait till you shank one at 40 yards when shooting a 600 round and it sticks "permanently" in the target frame. It's not like you can walk on to the next target and hope no one else sees it. I did that last fall and it seems that one of the guys I was shooting with found the need to not only draw a big line on the target bail pointing to it with my name beside it, but to also hang a leafy branch on it so there was no way anyone could miss it.
> 
> Of course it could be even worse - your shooting partners might "indicate your shank" AND post a pix of it here on AT.
> 
> ...



Who would ever do anything like that??:dontknow:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Who would ever do anything like that??:dontknow:


Dang, I forgot about that one.  And it was a shank at 20 yards. Really having a bad day that day.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, I forgot about that one.  And it was a shank at 20 yards. Really having a bad day that day.


Anybody can write anybody's name on a target and who's gonna know any different. But this is about as good as it gets as far as proof.



But who's countin'??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Anybody can write anybody's name on a target and who's gonna know any different. But this is about as good as it gets as far as proof.
> 
> 
> 
> But who's countin'??


Well with those orange vanes, I could claim it was your arrow I was retrieving. I just bumped the "bloopers" thread - take a look at it if you haven't seen it before.


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*fun*

this side of At is to much fun, folks tend to get growly in the general and Bh forums, good to see the lighter side of it and people who can take a little ribbin


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

crem72 said:


> this side of At is to much fun, folks tend to get growly in the general and Bh forums, good to see the lighter side of it and people who can take a little ribbin


One thing about this Field forum - you got to roll with the punches. We definitely have a good time here and no-one wears their feelings on their sleeves (except maybe Brown Hornet). :shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*You know that saying....."OUCH".....that's gonna leave a mark"!!!!

......and that was only on the practice range DownUnder..*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just wait till you shank one at 40 yards when shooting a 600 round and it sticks "permanently" in the target frame. It's not like you can walk on to the next target and hope no one else sees it. I did that last fall and it seems that one of the guys I was shooting with found the need to not only draw a big line on the target bail pointing to it with my name beside it, but to also hang a leafy branch on it so there was no way anyone could miss it.
> 
> Of course it could be even worse - your shooting partners might "indicate your shank" AND post a pix of it here on AT.
> 
> ...


Yea, yea, yea... :blah: :blah: :blah: 

Ya wanna know the real irony of those couple of infamous pics? :noidea:

Well, they were taken with MY camera too..   Kinda made it all fit perfectly.. :chortle:

Hey.. at least it hit the butt and didn't skip off into neverland.. :zip: :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

willieM said:


> I get a kick out of that[sticky was here] every time I go around the course on the "hill".
> I have left a few arrows hidden in the trees on the Cumberland range. Been shooting there for 29 years now, and still look forward to every round I can shoot.[love that 80 yard down hill on the back half].


I was kinda hopin that target had been rebuilt by now... :mg: :chortle:

Guess I'll have to put another right above or below that one to get em to replace that board.. :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That'll live a "virtual" red mark. :shade:
> 
> Order of precedence when shooting Field
> 1) Go home with the same number of arrows you came with
> ...


I HATE when they set it up right before/after the dang 80.. :frusty: :chortle:


----------

